# What are your other hobbies?



## Jericurl (Apr 26, 2017)

I know we have a large bunch of talented people in this group, so let's hear it. What do you do other than making and drinking booze?

I garden, raise chickens, knit and crochet, string art, and we both got into lapidary a little over a year ago. (I'm about to buy my first 16 inch rock saw and I'm crazy excited about it!)

Here's a couple of pictures of my stuff, including two stone knife handles I'm working on.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 26, 2017)

Let's see.. 

I like to cook and there is also blacksmithing (but I have not found the time for that in quite a while). I also like woodturning.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 26, 2017)

Cooking - especially if it involves a grill, running, snowboarding, dabbling in yard work (I used to be a bit of a lawn obsessed freak), watching my son play baseball.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 26, 2017)

Gardening (in our short summer), woodworking, and since retiring I am back to reading a lot.


----------



## Matty_Kay (Apr 26, 2017)

I enjoy veggie gardening, cooking, hiking/running, pretty much anything outdoor related.


----------



## tjgaul (Apr 26, 2017)

I like hiking, skiing, riding the motorcycle, bird watching, woodworking, cooking and harvesting the local wild grapes, raspberries and black raspberries to use in my favorite hobby . . . winemaking. We acquired a golf car a while back and it's perfect for touring our estate (okay, it's 20 acres of bramble in the country, but estate sounds more pretentious) with a bottle or 2 on board.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2017)

I thought we already discussed this a few days ago.........


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 26, 2017)

Amateur Radio






Play Guitar 
* Gibson Les Paul Standard
* Fender American Deluxe Stratocaster
* Ibanez RG2550E Prestige
* I also have a Taylor Acoustic, not shown






Electronics, but I don't have any images of my electronics desk. (oscilloscopes, etc) Here is a picture of my manual antenna tuner that I was working on.






I'm also a huge fan of the game of Chess. This is my favorite chess board that was given to me as a Christmas gift.






I also develop applications, utilities, games, and whatever else I feel like in the Python programming language. I do a bit of cooking on the weekends. Mostly creating recipes using my Flavor Bible rather than following existing ones.


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 26, 2017)

What a boatload of talent this group has. I've always assumed the majority of people here were creative, artistic do it yourselfers that found winemaking a good fit for their interests and skills.
I love cooking enough that friends and family have suggested opening a restaurant or cooking professionally somehow but that would end the joy and hobby aspect and make it a job. Throw in a little woodworking, occasional golf or fishing and I keep pretty busy. I also make my living as a graphic artist and that's really a hobby turned into a profession.
Here are a few old pics of some tables I made for my house and one for the cabin and a nice trout from a little lake in the middle of nowhere Utah.
Mike


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh my, what a creative bunch we are. For me it is travel, hiking, camping, fishing, woodworking and sports cars. Of course the vineyard and large garden eat up most of my time in the summer, along with that day job thing


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 26, 2017)

Gardening, cooking, and woodworking, but my main other hobby is trying to coax reluctant tropical fruit from my greenhouse.

In order, papaya, lychee, jaboticaba, black sapote, limeberry, sugar apple


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 26, 2017)

Other than beer and wine making, cleaning, cooking (especially grilling and smoking), raising four kids and watching my wife study chemistry. The droll stuff includes fly tying, fly fishing, freshwater tropical fish, gardening, occasionally making a cool TV antenna (I'm due, the other one is falling apart on the roof), creatively fixing a 24 yr old tractor so I don't have to buy a new one, creative finance (two T1 diabetics) and pissing off the neighbors (my current hobby of the week, will share when the dust settles, they have good lawyers). Also working on clearing the yard to eventually grow some grape vines.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Apr 26, 2017)

Woodworking and flying models. Used to fly R/C aircraft when I lived in CA. That's been 11+ years ago. Got into drone helicopters lately.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 26, 2017)

Wow a whole bunch of talented and creative people. I have my Wife, two kiddos and two Chocolate Labs that keep me busy. When not watching kids sports and enjoying family time. I love to Fly fish, go skiing, would love to hunt more but no time. In the summer we love to BBQ, smoke meats and relax with family and friends by the pool.

This is a photo of a four day River trip we do every May on the John Day River. I am heading into one of the first Rapids of the trip


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh by the way my profile name comes from my favorite fly to fish with. The Orange Rubber Leg Stimmulator I use on a small no name creek that has lots of native Cutthroat trout. When I was working for Pfizer years ago selling the little blue pill my buddies nicknamed me Blue Stimmy and it stuck. So my First Red will be named Cutthroat Cabernet and my first white Stonefly Viognier


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2017)

Are you a sales rep?



BlueStimulator said:


> When I was working for Pfizer years ago selling the little blue pill my buddies nicknamed me Blue Stimmy and it stuck.


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes I work for a company called sanofi


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 26, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I thought we already discussed this a few days ago.........
> 
> I think the other took off from something else. It was expensive hobbies.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 26, 2017)

LOL My first job out of college was with Carter-Wallace. Lasted a whole 6 weeks..... 

Not my cup o tea for sure! 



BlueStimulator said:


> Yes I work for a company called sanofi


----------



## lilvixen (Apr 26, 2017)

When I'm not at work, in grad school, or resting my brain from those two (i.e. drooling on myself while staring at the popcorn ceiling), I enjoy cooking, making wine, ballroom and latin dancing, tending to my square foot garden, and backyard bird watching. Come 2018, I plan to replace the grad school time with learning to knit and maybe some travel. There's light at the end of this grad school tunnel, and I'm pretty sure it's not a train!


----------



## jswordy (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## wpt-me (Apr 26, 2017)

A little woodturning for craft shows. I'm still working part time as a bartender read ( beer tender ).


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 26, 2017)

BlueStimulator said:


> When I was working for Pfizer years ago selling the little blue pill my buddies nicknamed me Blue Stimmy and it stuck.



This is my all time favorite tie.


----------



## bakervinyard (Apr 26, 2017)

A list of my hobbies in no particular order. Wine making, woodworking, traveling, reading on vacation and at the beach, and restoring the outside of my house Hobbies I no longer have time for but have a lot of money tied up in. G-Scale trains and fresh water fishing. just not enough hours in the day, also my job gets in the way. Bakervinyard


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 26, 2017)

Larryh86GT said:


> This is my all time favorite tie.



I have that one and the yellow and blue one which I wear all the time!!!


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 28, 2017)

Really not a hobby but my real job. This is what got me interested in wine. It is a tasting room for an existing winery my company built. 

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## BlueStimulator (Apr 28, 2017)

Larryh86GT said:


> This is my all time favorite tie.



This is my all time fav tie!!! Just curious where did you get your tie?


----------



## Stressbaby (Apr 28, 2017)

BlueStimulator said:


> This is my all time fav tie!!! Just curious where did you get your tie?



When Viagra was first released, the drug reps all had these ties and were happy to hand them out as a marketing thing.


----------



## Sage (Apr 28, 2017)

Some off road driving, metal detecting mostly for relics, target shooting with old black powder single shot rifles.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 28, 2017)

I also enjoy re-purposing things. This table I just made will look good on my deck with a pint of beer sitting on it this summer.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 28, 2017)

Mostly woodworking, hiking, gun stuff and archery stuff and thinking about getting back into model aviation...
.


----------



## Rodnboro (Apr 28, 2017)

Running, fishing, Green Egg cooking, and a little woodworking.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 28, 2017)

Car restoration. My last three projects.


----------



## Bubba1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Motorcycles, cooking


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 28, 2017)

other than making wine, then selling wine, I collect baseball cards and trains.


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 29, 2017)

Very nice NorCal. I just never find the time to get them finished!


----------



## Johny99 (Apr 29, 2017)

Oops, that is the wrong picture and I can't seem to delete it.

This is the current project!


----------



## GreenEnvy22 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have a few. I'm an IT guy and always tinkering with something. 

My wife and I love gardening. We have eight 10'x4' raised garden beds in our backyard, plus an apple tree, some pear trees, fig trees, raspberries, blackberries, and herbs flowers. Also we have about 25 muscat vines, 10 Riesling vines, and a few table grape vines. We can/preserve a lot of stuff from the garden each year. We make salsas, sauces, pickled veggies, jams, jellies.

We also love camping. We bought a popup camper last year (which turned out to have a rotted roof which I totally rebuilt, and bad electrical due to mice which I repaired). We take this kids camping several times a year, lots of 3-4 day weekends. Or we just camp in the driveway, kids love that too.

I also grill and smoke various foods a lot. I've cut down to 3 main grills (homemade charcoal grill from an oil drum, natural gas normal bbq, and a propane vertical smoker). I had a couple more but it was too much. Smoked some salmon yesterday and will take about any excuse to grill. We're hoping to try curing some meats this year, like duck prosciutto or similar.

I used to have a motorcycle but sold that due to family. hope to ride again one day.


First pic is some of the Reisling vines I planted in 2015.
Second one shows the older Muscat vines on the trellis (where we got the name for our wines, Red Trellis), and some of garden
Third one is garden. To the left side you can see those same Riesling. Along the top/right are the newer muscat I had propogated from my older ones.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 30, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Really not a hobby but my real job. This is what got me interested in wine. It is a tasting room for an existing winery my company built.
> 
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]



I take it that's Chrysalis? I haven't been there - a shame as it is so close.


----------



## mainshipfred (Apr 30, 2017)

It is, today is Nats game, not sure what day people are going to Harford next weekend and I have to get my boat ready for the season the other day. Let's plan the following weekend to go. BTW, I ordered a bucket and lug of Syrah from Harford.


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 30, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> It is, today is Nats game, not sure what day people are going to Harford next weekend and I have to get my boat ready for the season the other day. Let's plan the following weekend to go. BTW, I ordered a bucket and lug of Syrah from Harford.



I'm going Saturday to Harford so that you don't take my bucket and lug! I ordered the same plus a couple of other buckets. Plan on getting there early enough to head back towards Hanover so my wife and I can have a anniversary lunch, in case we can't get something set up for our real anniversary (since I waited so long to try and get reservations for something fun).


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 1, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> ...today is Nats game, ...



You picked a heck of a game to go to (assuming you're a Nats fan). 23-5!!!


----------



## mainshipfred (May 1, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> I'm going Saturday to Harford so that you don't take my bucket and lug! I ordered the same plus a couple of other buckets. Plan on getting there early enough to head back towards Hanover so my wife and I can have a anniversary lunch, in case we can't get something set up for our real anniversary (since I waited so long to try and get reservations for something fun).



Oh, I told them you didn't want the Syrah and you didn't mind if I took it LOL. I understand they open at 11:00 so I'll see you there. Since I never made a bucket it will be good to compare notes. I was thinking of trying a cold extended maceration.


----------



## mainshipfred (May 1, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> You picked a heck of a game to go to (assuming you're a Nats fan). 23-5!!!



It just didn't stop. We left to go to the Bullpen after the bottom of the 7th when they broke their previous run record. I didn't see the last 5 runs. We have a 1/2 season plan and I can't make it to the weekday games. Could give you some tickets if it works for you. Our seats are in section 100.


----------



## Mark73 (May 1, 2017)

Hello All,
I just started to make wine about 10 months ago. I enjoy Amateur (HAM) radio, cooking (I'm Italian), woodworking, gardening, kayaking and cycling slow!
Mark N8REZ


----------



## ceeaton (May 1, 2017)

mainshipfred said:


> Oh, I told them you didn't want the Syrah and you didn't mind if I took it LOL. I understand they open at 11:00 so I'll see you there. Since I never made a bucket it will be good to compare notes. I was thinking of trying a cold extended maceration.



As long as I get a refund, that will work...I was empty carboy counting yesterday and may be one short for aging...might have to actually bottle something (amazing I've swung from itching to bottle as soon as possible to "oh, I guess I should bottle that now that it is approaching 2 yrs in the carboy").

They will probably open earlier than that, it will say in the email they send out this week. Last Fall it was 8 am on Friday and Saturday, 9 am on Sunday. I'm sure that is subject to change depending on what other events/tastings they have going. I know my wife will want to do a sampling again (since I'm the designated driver), so she'll want to go mid morning verses 8 am, for sure).


----------



## mainshipfred (May 1, 2017)

OK, I'll keep an eye open for the email and keep in touch. Hope everyone can come on Saturday.


----------



## the_rayway (May 1, 2017)

I like to dabble in things: wine/mead/cider making, knitting, crochet, gardening, canning/jamming, music, university (s.l.o.w.l.y.), raising small humans, fruit rescue, basic woodworking/building, reading, etc. I'll pretty much try everything and anything I can get my hands on 

If I had my dream job, it would be homesteading full time with an on-site winery/cannery.


----------



## olusteebus (May 2, 2017)

I keep up around my lake cabin (our house now) which consumes time. I have a 63 corvette that I have hade since 1969 and I restored it. We just bought a 2004 Chevrolet SSr for my wife. 

Just acquired some property near my home where am building an rv garage and a large two car garage with a 12 x 24 room that I will make wine. I am actually going to include a covered patio and an efficiency apartment. I will post some photos soon. I am pretty busy. I had bad back problems the last couple of years and could not do anything streneous. Had back surgery and trying to build my strength so I can work harder.


----------



## AZMDTed (May 3, 2017)

Before I moved back east I was a semi-pro landscape photographer out west, I also make silver and turquoise jewelry, woodwork, and have taken up kayak fishing on the Chesapeake.


----------



## skyfire322 (May 27, 2017)

I'm a full-time musician and studio engineer, like long walks on the beach, camping, and fishing. I also love working on cars (percussive maintenance is always soothing after a rough day at the office), and playing soccer.


----------



## Rocky (May 27, 2017)

Other than winemaking, I enjoy gardening and landscaping, wood working, cooking and studying World War II history, particularly battles and personalities. My former hobby was classic cars (at one time or another, I had 5 pre-war Packards and a '66 Mustang convertible) but I could never get my bride to enjoy the hobby. I am kind of growing fond of her after 51 years so I dropped the classic cars.


----------

